# New to Martialtalk



## Nomad (May 24, 2006)

Greetings from San Diego!

I am a 1st kyu brown belt in Washin Ryu style karate with nearly 5 years of training. 

New to this forum.

Looks nice *poking around and checking out the view*


----------



## mantis (May 24, 2006)

Nomad said:
			
		

> Greetings from San Diego!
> 
> I am a 1st kyu brown belt in Washin Ryu style karate with nearly 5 years of training.
> 
> ...



hey hey hey!!!!
how's it going?
welcome to the forum.  
enjoy posting and reading here

and "stay classy san diego" -- (anchorman)


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations for finding (IMO) the best Martial Arts forum on the web.

V/R

Rick


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, Nomad.  It's an interesting place in an interesting time.  There are some mentors on the board and the moderation staff to help you out if you require assistance or need some guidance, or just plain pointing in the right direction.

Enjoy!


----------



## HKphooey (May 24, 2006)

Weclome to MT.  Happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk
Terry


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!!


----------



## Swordlady (May 24, 2006)

Greetings from the East Coast.


----------



## Gemini (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Nomad!


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2006)

Welcome - and happy posting.  Poke around all you like.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2006)

Greetings from the cradle of civilization! Welcome to MT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## green meanie (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to mt!


----------



## crushing (May 24, 2006)

Greetings from the West Coast. . .of Michigan!


----------



## bluemtn (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Nomad and happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MJS (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2006)

Hi Nomad! Welcome to Martial Talk...hope you stick around


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2006)

Welcome, I look forward to your posts!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTess (May 25, 2006)

Welcome~!!

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome from somewhere in the vicinity of the East Coast


----------

